# Recorded pirate stories needed



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all - we have a pirate haunt with a servo skull on our "captain" that moves and speaks to an audio track. I'm looking for an audio pirate/ghost story I can get him to tell. I've tried recording my own and, well, it sucked. 
Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks and happy haunting!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I recorded a bunch of pirate tracks for my 2007 haunt, but none of those are what you're looking for (mostly jokes). However, if you have a script you like, I'd be willing to break out the pirate voice again to record it for you.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I did the exact same thing a while back. The story is titled "Blackbeard" It's probably 3-4 minutes long ,if I remember correctly. If you want, pm me and I'll see if I still have the whole routine and I'll send it to you if I can. I did mine using VSA and a parallax servo board. I have to go to work now so it won't be until later on tonight.


----------

